# For those of you that have a North face jacket...



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Volcom does pant-jacket zippers as well. You don't really need pants that zip to your jacket, it still won't let any snow in, you just don't get to feel like a three year old in a one piece.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

OH! By the way, i am a brand new snowboarder so i have a lot of questions that might be common knowledge. I did search the forum first to make sure i don't double post same questions. 

Yeah you are probably right. But i just like to have the option i guess. 

So North Face jackets do have a zipper system vs Burton with a button system? Is this correct? The North face website is kind of vague on that and i have never owned a north face jacket before. 

Its good to know that volcom have the same system. So volcom pants and north face jackets are compatible then? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

warlord said:


> So North Face jackets do have a zipper system vs Burton with a button system? Is this correct? The North face website is kind of vague on that and i have never owned a north face jacket before.
> 
> Its good to know that volcom have the same system. So volcom pants and north face jackets are compatible then? Thanks for all the help.


First and foremost, welcome to the wonderful world of snowboarding. Congrats on seeing the light. As for your jacket debacle. I would say the best thing would be to shoot off an e-mail to North Face or call them and inquire about pants compatible with your jacket. 
I think that you're taking Inky's comment out of context. He said that Volcom had a similar system to Northface, but I would doubt that its compatible (companies lose money when it comes to compatibility). But like it was already mentioned. You're better off just buying whichever pants you like unless you're going for that one-piece look.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes I love snowboarding now. Been going 4 weeks in a row! Just picking up carving now. I dont really care about looks much, Im looking for pants to zip up with my jacket so I wont get snow in my back. So I am just wondring about other north face jacket owners, do you all buy north face pants to zip together? Or do u know of other brands (hopefully a little cheaper) that will also zip up with north face jackets?


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome purchase! I was looking at that jacket before settling on the Bizzo jacket instead! 

I just took a look at the Free Thinkers description and it doesn't look like they state there's any jacket to pant function.. best to get in touch with them

The North FaceMen'sJackets & VestsMEN'S FREE THINKER JACKET


I believe Pant-A-Lock is the name of their pant to jacket system. I know the Bizzo has that in their description as well their Fargo Cargo pants (which actually is VERY affordable at under $150)

Good luck!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, I cant wait for it to arrive, I am very happy with my buy,a good friend of mine works for a major online retailer and got me the jacket for 260 Shipped out the door. 

I read this in the description: "Zip integration powderskirt Adjustable hem system " and "Buddy lift clip Imported Summit Series® collection is harness and pack-compatible" I though this means this can zip with pants.. maybe im wrong hahaha... Again im new to snowboarding,so not too knowledgeable on the snowboarding jargon yet. I guess if it doesn't zip to any snowboard pants... Any body have any ideas on some good gore-tex not too expensive and well made snowboard pants hahaha ?!?!?


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally use Burton AK Stagger pants.. always lots of lightly used ones available for cheap online if you look!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

oldlady said:


> I personally use Burton AK Stagger pants.. always lots of lightly used ones available for cheap online if you look!


Wow those pants are pretty cool, i might get me some of those. How do they fit? form fitting or baggy? So if i want to spend around 150 to 175, Burton snowboard pants is the best way to go?


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

$150-175 you'll be able to find USED AK pants if you spend the time. They fit a bit looser, which is not. Not "gangster baggy." For brand new, I'm couldn't tell ya which Burton pants to get.

For $150-175 though, I'd recommend the TNF Fargo Cargo pants. Comes in nice colours (assuming they still have stock since it's already March..) 

Or 686 pants. A lot of people love 'em, I've owned a pair in the past and they were quite durable (for me at least)


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah just reading all the threads on pants.. I've pretty much read them all,it seems Burton and 686 are majority Favorites. 

I don't really care about brand that much, just quality and price... I will Check out your recommendations for sure. 

I've noticed some snowboarding pants lately that look like jeans, are they the new "in" thing? Is it just a fashion thing or does having a denim outer shell benefit the pants in some way?


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to snowboarding man!
Denim doesn't make pants more functional at all, it just makes you look like a cowboy. You could go into a shop that has Volcom and check if your NF jacket zips to their pants, but again having a pant-jacket interface really isn't necessary, I've done multiple cartwheels through deep powder with no pant-jacket connection at all and no snow got in except down my neck.
I molested a pair of AK staggers in a store, they are kinda baggy but that just means more room for base layers. They feel really well made and quality but I haven't owned a pair so I can't tell you.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

If you don't like snow getting inside your jacket from underneath, either get a Jacket with a powder skirt, or get snowboarding pants that are like the overall style. That seems to work...

Even if your jacket doesn't have a powder skirt, maybe it has a draw string around the waist?


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> If you don't like snow getting inside your jacket from underneath, either get a Jacket with a powder skirt, or get snowboarding pants that are like the overall style. That seems to work...
> 
> Even if your jacket doesn't have a powder skirt, maybe it has a draw string around the waist?


My new jacket has a powder skirt, so that will help with keeping snow out of my pants? Not sure what that is. But thats good to know. I guess i can get any brand of snowboarding pants then. Thats good to know also. I'm looking at Burton and 686 now. Too many brands out there so i narrowed it down to these two based on general opinion on the board here. Are these two brands good to go with?


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

warlord said:


> My new jacket has a powder skirt, so that will help with keeping snow out of my pants? Not sure what that is. But thats good to know. I guess i can get any brand of snowboarding pants then. Thats good to know also. I'm looking at Burton and 686 now. Too many brands out there so i narrowed it down to these two based on general opinion on the board here. Are these two brands good to go with?


The powder skirt is the liner on the inside of your jacket near your waist. What you do is you button it or draw it tighter. There will be like this elastic rubber band that hugs around your waist snugly to prevent snow from getting under your jacket (unless you're exposing your gut, snow has to go up your jacket before getting in your pants).

As for pants... since I'm a girl I don't know anything about guy pants, but I imagine that you just pick the ones that you like in terms of style. If you really want to prevent snow from getting all into your business... the overall types help! And they don't look uncool since you'll have your jacket on. Problem is, there's less to choose from...


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Turns out my new north face jackets has these button things on the bottom that allows the jacket to be buttoned to any belt loops. So now now ,it dose not matter what pants i buy as long as it has belt loops, my jacket will button to it . I can buy any pants i want now! I'm Leaning towards the Burton AK 3L. I want some nice gore tex pants and these seems to be the Board favorites.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Grinsk said:


> First and foremost, welcome to the wonderful world of snowboarding. Congrats on seeing the light. As for your jacket debacle. I would say the best thing would be to shoot off an e-mail to North Face or call them and inquire about pants compatible with your jacket.
> I think that you're taking Inky's comment out of context. He said that Volcom had a similar system to Northface, but I would doubt that its compatible (companies lose money when it comes to compatibility). But like it was already mentioned. You're better off just buying whichever pants you like unless you're going for that one-piece look.


While I doubt North Face would intend for it to work, you might want to see if you can go to the store and test it out first with some Volcom Pants or another brands. My Ride Jacket and Volcom pants sync up (although it's pretty obvious they didn't intend for it to (the zipper's are two different colors).


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Warlord.. exactly, the "pants-a-lock" system consists of a few button snaps on the powder skirt that align with belt loops. I just got the Realization this season and really like it... works with both my foursquare and north face pants perfectly. You will be happy with the free thinker


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

warlord, what colour free thinker did you get? I got a Canary Yellow Bizzo and this colour stains very easily!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I got the black one. I'm going snowboarding tomorrow and will test it out. Now i am looking for pants and having a hard time finding a good pair. Cant decide if i want gore tex or not. I here people saying theres great pants that don't have gore tex and then theres people say you HAVE to get gore tex... Cant decide..


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

where do you live? Gore-tex is practically a must for the Pacific North West.. everywhere else, the concensus is that you'll be okay with non-gore..


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

oldlady said:


> where do you live? Gore-tex is practically a must for the Pacific North West.. everywhere else, the concensus is that you'll be okay with non-gore..


Hahaha, I got tired of researching so i just went with the top of the line Burtons.
Spent 2 weeks looking from the cheapest to the most expensive and hearing everybody saying you do need it or you don't.... I figured, i cant go wrong with the top of the line Burton gore tex pants. I figured my ass will never be wet and i like the style too. Im pretty sure i will be happy with it.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

did you get a chance to try out your new gear yet man? i finally got to use my bizzo jacket this past wknd.. I love it! lol


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

oldlady said:


> did you get a chance to try out your new gear yet man? i finally got to use my bizzo jacket this past wknd.. I love it! lol


The jacket was freeking awesome. It was 45 out and the jacket was perfect. With the vents open, going down the mountain felt great. I fell multiple times and no snow got in (the powder skirt buttons to my pants so i was bone dry). Loved the jacket. Going to Big bear this Wednesday so will give more reports but so far, a perfect 10


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have to try the clip on system for the pants. Did you end up with Burtno AK pants?


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

oldlady said:


> I'll have to try the clip on system for the pants. Did you end up with Burtno AK pants?



Yeah !! I went with the burton AK Hover. Just got it last night as a matter of fact. I am going to big bear tomorrow and am looking forward to trying out my new gear


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

my TNF Summit Gore tex is still going strong after 4 years of heavy use.


----------

